# AKC Title Posting Question - Obedience



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The trials listed are those that are not updated through the stated date. There will be a date listed and then any trials that occurred before that date that are not included yet will be listed below. So if the trial happened after the stated date, don't worry about it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I just checked and today it says "awards processed through October 21"


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You're checking too soon. AKC usually takes 3-4 weeks to update.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> You're checking too soon. AKC usually takes 3-4 weeks to update.


But I want to see Teddi's title 

My main concern I guess was the trials not updated list and that they were not there.

This is the Teddsters FIRST non dock jumping title... I can't wait. I am a proud momma.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> But I want to see Teddi's title
> 
> My main concern I guess was the trials not updated list and that they were not there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> we may have just sucked you in for life..LOL! Obedience does that!


hee hee...you know how I got sucked in? I went to watch my first ever obedience trial (had actually gone to see the conformation goldens) and watched the novice A class. All I remember is one dog running out of the ring and jumping on someone's lap, and another dog just sitting there not moving on the recall - and I thought "well heck, my dog can do that!" And I declared right there and then that obedience was my new hobby and that I would be training and traveling around the region to obedience trials.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> hee hee...you know how I got sucked in? I went to watch my first ever obedience trial (had actually gone to see the conformation goldens) and watched the novice A class. All I remember is one dog running out of the ring and jumping on someone's lap, and another dog just sitting there not moving on the recall - and I thought "well heck, my dog can do that!" And I declared right there and then that obedience was my new hobby and that I would be training and traveling around the region to obedience trials.


That is freaking hilarious!!! Hehe!

If it makes you feel any better, Mira got her RN title on the 23rd, and its not up there either!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup, Scout for her title on week of the 15th and it still isn't posted. Yet, they are caught up on the conformation stuff that day. I think Rally may be lower priority.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

One of Tally's "bumper" legs never actually made it to AKC's records. I never followed up on it, bc he already had his CD title, but it bugs me. Other than that, they've been great about accuracy, but it does take a few weeks.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> hee hee...you know how I got sucked in? I went to watch my first ever obedience trial (had actually gone to see the conformation goldens) and watched the novice A class. All I remember is one dog running out of the ring and jumping on someone's lap, and another dog just sitting there not moving on the recall - and I thought "well heck, my dog can do that!" And I declared right there and then that obedience was my new hobby and that I would be training and traveling around the region to obedience trials.


You sound like me! When I see things go wrong, I know I can do that part too. LOL 

Did I ever tell you, in Teddi's only CPE trial she had a straight line of jumps heading for the out gate.... yup you guessed it, she just kept going! ZOOM TEDDI ZOOM! LOL


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Fisher has on his AKC event history, a entry and a fail in Novice Fast agility. I have never entered an agility trial in my life, much less fail one  However we figured it out, that AKC swapped the last number of his registration number with his sister Frankie, who did compete in agility and at that point in time, had entered and failed NF, when it first came out. Normally I would have them remove something like that from Fisher's record, but Frankie has since passed away, and I sort of like it as a remembrance of her. Silly I know


----------

